# Just how healthy is Subway?



## njc (Mar 31, 2005)

What do you guys think? I realize that its not an optimal meal for cutting (I doubt the wheat bread is even wheat).  But what do you think about it otherwise in terms of health?


----------



## LAM (Mar 31, 2005)

as a cheat meal.  I wouldn't eat it on a regular basis


----------



## Toughenuff (Mar 31, 2005)

What about for bulking?


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 31, 2005)

LAM, could you post an example of what you eat in a day?


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Mar 31, 2005)

Toughenuff said:
			
		

> What about for bulking?



i added up one time that a footlong spicy italian with pepperjack cheese, lettuce, onion, olives, jalapenos, oil, and vinegar was about 1200 calories.  id say it could help a bulk around the midsection since it only has like 30g of protein.  not to say that i wouldnt eat it anyway...


----------



## njc (Mar 31, 2005)

DimebagDarrell said:
			
		

> i added up one time that a footlong spicy italian with pepperjack cheese, lettuce, onion, olives, jalapenos, oil, and vinegar was about 1200 calories. id say it could help a bulk around the midsection since it only has like 30g of protein. not to say that i wouldnt eat it anyway...


Well yeah they also serve coockies.

I was talkin about, lets say, 6 inch chicken breast on wheat, no cheese, add veggies, mustard.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Mar 31, 2005)

hows this look?


----------



## njc (Mar 31, 2005)

lol, good job. Isnt that a lot of sodium?

They need more meat on those things. Im not too impressed with the protein content.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Mar 31, 2005)

yeah, protein is only 25% of the calories.  and yes, thats a ton of sodium.  but compared to what a lot of people eat, theyre not too bad.


----------



## Missfit4all (Mar 31, 2005)

njc said:
			
		

> lol, good job. Isnt that a lot of sodium?



Wow, that seems like a lot of sodium 2 me.    I do know my friend has high blood pressure and he is NOT to consume any more than 1500mg of Sodium per day per doctors orders?

Around the 1200g (+) Sodium range for a 6" Sub???  Try a footlong?     Now to me, the 300 Calorie range for a Meal, i'm guessing, is pretty good?  The Fat content on Ave. is 5.0.  (that doesn't seem bad?) The Carb content on Ave. is 47g? ehhh... my total daily Carb is 65g - only 18g left for my entire day?  This is IF i get the 6"?   hmmm....One visit to Subway with a Footlong and i am WEIGH Over my Carb intake 4 the Day by 29g? And this does not include Breakfast/dinner/Snacks????  (Carb overboard in my opinion.) 

I think LAM is Right on 2 say "Eat as a Cheat Meal" not 2b viewed as a Healthy Lunch.  Too much Sodium and too many Carbs is my view?  (And this is for the 6")  The footlong is WEIGH out of the Ball Park. lol.  

____________________
 Subway has got 2b the wiser choice compared 2 
other fast food joints?  Can u imagine?


----------



## musclepump (Mar 31, 2005)

I  love Subway. I ate it at the mid-point of my cut, and I was still losing good weight on it. Now, I'm stuck, and no Subway... a connection!?!?


----------



## ReelBigFish (Mar 31, 2005)

i would either get a 6" dbl. meat chicken strip(32g. p ) on white (since their wheat is just white with molasses added to it.) or two wraps with chicken strips.
with a little lettuce, tomato and mustard of course.


----------



## LAM (Mar 31, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> LAM, could you post an example of what you eat in a day?



Meal 1 - 2 scoops WPC, 2 cup whole oats blended in 16 oz H20
Workout
Post WO - 2 scoops WPI, 1 banana, powdered gatorade in 16 oz H20 or 16 oz orange juice
Meal 2 - 7 oz cooked chicken breast, 1 cup cooked lentils, 1 cup string beans, 1 cup pineapple chunks
Meal 3 - 6 oz beef, 1 sweet potato, veggies
Meal 4 - 1 can tuna w/ whole mayo, mustard, olive oil (carb free meal here)
Meal 5 - 5-6 oz cooked fish or steak, 1 cup veggies, salad
snack - 1/2 cup sugar free Jello pudding, 2-4 tablespoons Cool Whip
Meal 6 - 2/3 cup blended protein, 16 oz FF milk

* this is pretty much what I am eating now.  trying to slowly lose some bf.  n


----------



## Smoo_lord (Apr 1, 2005)

Missfit4all said:
			
		

> I do know my friend has high blood pressure and he is NOT to consume any more than 1500g of Sodium per day per doctors orders?
> 
> 
> hahahaha 1500g of sodium would kill anyone in one day.
> ...


----------



## Smoo_lord (Apr 1, 2005)

how much is your food budget per week/day/meal average LAM?

That seems like a fair bit of expensive food u r eatin, but if it works for you then keep doing it Bro!!!


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 1, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> Meal 1 - 2 scoops WPC, 2 cup whole oats blended in 16 oz H20
> Workout
> Post WO - 2 scoops WPI, 1 banana, powdered gatorade in 16 oz H20 or 16 oz orange juice
> Meal 2 - 7 oz cooked chicken breast, 1 cup cooked lentils, 1 cup string beans, 1 cup pineapple chunks
> ...




What is WPC and WPI?


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 1, 2005)

My day is sort of like this:

Meal #1: 2 scoops ON hydrolized whey, 1 cups organic steel cut oatmeal
Meal #2: 2 scoops On hydrolized whey
Meal #3:  Never consitent, could be one of the following, Sushi, half a subway sub, left over's of chicken and vegetables
Meal #3: 2 scoops On hydrolized whey
Meal #4: Tunafish sandwhich mixed with 1 TBL spoon soy/flaxseed oil mayo with omega 3, and 1 TBL spoon organic relish, on mutigrain bread 
Meal #5 Chicken and vegetables or fish and vegetables
Meal #6: Protien bar or Protien shake with milk.


----------



## LAM (Apr 1, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> What is WPC and WPI?



whey protein concentrate & whey protein isolate


----------



## shutupntra1n (Apr 1, 2005)

Subway tastes pretty good but the meat is still over processed from what I always saw. If I was going to have a sub it would be a cheat meal as said before. I would just have it early on in the day... even post cardio to make it even better. I tend to pick a sub sandwhich from high quality delis that serve good meat like Thuman's where you can even get low sodium or low fat meat options. The meat is fresher also. If you are also keeping away from the cheeses and heavy spreads that's good too. I always opt for sweet peppers instead of mayo. Carbs yes but fat no


----------



## Missfit4all (Apr 1, 2005)

Smoo_lord said:
			
		

> Missfit4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 1, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> Meal 1 - 2 scoops WPC, 2 cup whole oats blended in 16 oz H20
> Workout
> Post WO - 2 scoops WPI, 1 banana, powdered gatorade in 16 oz H20 or 16 oz orange juice
> Meal 2 - 7 oz cooked chicken breast, 1 cup cooked lentils, 1 cup string beans, 1 cup pineapple chunks
> ...



out of interest what job have you got LAM? do you pre-cook a lot of your meals, then reheat them? or do you cook each one from scratch? must be pretty time consuming, as of late i've been living off tuna, whey, ham, bread and oats, just been too lazy to cook all the time (and personal issues have made me feel like not really bothering lately)


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 1, 2005)

Eating healthy means being rich OR eating stuff that tastes like shit.  Basically your screwed.... well unless you have loot.


----------



## Minotaur (Apr 1, 2005)

njc said:
			
		

> lol, good job. Isnt that a lot of sodium?
> 
> They need more meat on those things. Im not too impressed with the protein content.



Subway is actually pretty good when it comes right down to it.  

You can ask for double meat.  When you do that, and stay with the Under 6 sub selections on whole wheat bread, they're actually pretty good nutrition-wise.  Even the regular sub selections won't hurt once in a while.  And then you have their salads also, with lf or ff dressing that you can double the meat.


----------



## njc (Apr 1, 2005)

Minotaur said:
			
		

> Subway is actually pretty good when it comes right down to it.
> 
> You can ask for double meat. When you do that, and stay with the Under 6 sub selections on whole wheat bread, they're actually pretty good nutrition-wise. Even the regular sub selections won't hurt once in a while. And then you have their salads also, with lf or ff dressing that you can double the meat.


How much extra for double meat?


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 1, 2005)

double sodium.


----------



## LAM (Apr 1, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> out of interest what job have you got LAM? do you pre-cook a lot of your meals, then reheat them? or do you cook each one from scratch? must be pretty time consuming, as of late i've been living off tuna, whey, ham, bread and oats, just been too lazy to cook all the time (and personal issues have made me feel like not really bothering lately)



I'm a branch manager of a mortgage company, I work from home.  It's both a blessing and a curse.

I cook my carbs on sundays so I have them ready for the week.  most proteins do not reheat well so I cook them as I need them.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 1, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> I'm a branch manager of a mortgage company, I work from home.  It's both a blessing and a curse.
> 
> I cook my carbs on sundays so I have them ready for the week.  most proteins do not reheat well so I cook them as I need them.



I'd hate to work for LAM and then do a bad job or something.  Then he'd be like bitch i bench 2139890841 LB's, your dead fool.


Anyways subway - 6 inch on wheat turkey.... i can't see that as a cheat meal.


----------



## Missfit4all (Apr 1, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> subway - 6 inch on wheat turkey.... i can't see that as a cheat meal.



i do know what u mean?  One of the Healthiest choices by far .... and so cold darn delicious! lol.     Maybe it goes like this?  If a 6" has on Ave. 45g of Carbs and a (med. build female) such as myself has a daily intake of only 65g of daily carbs, then it could b pushing it?

But maybe ur build can handle a whole heck of alot more daily carbs?  Then i think it b fine?  The 1300(mg) of sodium for a 6 in." ?  Ah-hh...if u don't have high blood pressure, who cares?  But ask ur doc 4 advice on that one?  LOL. 

_______________________
anybody? anybody? what's ur take?


----------



## musclepump (Apr 1, 2005)

During bulking, I can eat two foot-long subs, loaded, no problem!


----------



## Missfit4all (Apr 1, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> During bulking, I can eat two foot-long subs, loaded, no problem!



There u go...take it from a fitness pro who knows.   
thanks Musclepump!


----------



## musclepump (Apr 1, 2005)

There's just something you can't resist about two foot-long steak n' cheese, toasted, with all the veggies and chipotle sauce


----------



## DDan16 (Apr 1, 2005)

when i bulk i eat them ALL the time, i just double meat the low fat ones and use no fat sauces.  i work there so i can have as much as a want.


----------



## Missfit4all (Apr 1, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> chipotle sauce



Chipolte sauce!   
Stop the Subway insanity!


----------

